# Change in Identity - Matt L. (~BBW, Eating, Psychology, ~MWG)



## Observer (Nov 23, 2006)

_~BBW, Eating, Psychology, ~MWG _- a prima donna cheer leader finds her true identity

*Change in Identity 
by Matt L. ​*
Elena Preston thought arriving at school a full hour before her first class to see the Disciplinary Counselor was simply absurd. She knew it was about the little incident in the cafeteria the other day, but it wasn’t her fault. 

The popular students had special privileges, so why didn’t Jenny Hudson just let her step in front of her and not make such a big deal over nothing. Elena was, after all, quite popular; an 18-year old cheerleader with vibrant brown hair that cascaded over her shoulders accenting her sweet facial features - and her slender figure was stunning. 

Wearing a powder blue blouse with tails hanging over her snazzy black slacks, Elena made trekked up the stairs to Mrs. Westmoreland’s office. Mrs. Westmoreland was the home economics teacher and in charge of discipline. She would understand it wasn’t her fault. Being popular had its perks and Jenny should have been aware of this fact. 

Mrs. Westmoreland met Elena outside her door and sipped her morning brew before escorting Elena into her private office. 

“We have a situation Miss Preston and we're going to clear this up today.” 

Elena replied with a bored expression upon her pretty face, “Will this take long? Since I’m at school this early, I would like to run a few laps in the gym.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland smirked, “None of that today young lady; you have been increasingly rude to your fellow students and the staff.” 

Elena shrugged the comment off, puffing up her cheeks and blowing the loose curls away from her face. 

Mrs. Westmoreland insisted that Elena should take a seat and then brought up the cafeteria incident. 

“You know stepping in front of another student while in line is plain rude.” 

Elena whirled a strand of hair with her finger as she explained, “Jenny should be aware that cheerleaders are like, royalty in school.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland removed a file from her drawer, “Is that correct?”

Elena shook her head, “Ah, right. It has its advantages. It means you’re popular and above the common students.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland ran through a list of other incidents including that certain students couldn’t sit next to her in class, wouldn’t allow certain students to be on her team while playing softball in gym and petty comments about some of her teachers. 

Elena looked at her watch, “Will this take long?”

Mrs. Westmoreland glanced over another set of papers, “As long as it takes.”

Elena fumed, “I think you should be lecturing Jenny and not me. She should know her place and anyway, she could stand to miss a meal.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland was a chubby woman herself and didn’t appreciate plus size females being looked down upon. 

“That’s a rude remark young lady. Just because Jenny has what you perceive as a problem with her weight doesn’t give you the right to bash her.” 

Elena’s air of superiority was betrayed with a smile, a smile that Mrs. Westmoreland took advantage of. “You think your figure is that flawless? Aren’t you the least bit self-conscious about your figure at all?” 

Elena looked downwards, pausing briefly before softly replying, “Ah, no.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland grinned, “We’ll take your figure to task later, but right now, lets go over your grades.” 

Elena sat upright, “My figure to task? What does is that suppose to mean?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland eased into her chair, “It means we'll talk about your figure after we go over your grades.” 

Elena blinked, “There is nothing wrong with my figure.” 

Then Mrs. Westmoreland stood up and walked over to the pretentious young lady. “It says here you’re failing Science and I know your grade point average in my class is below average.” 

Elena looked upwards at her teacher, “Your class is for like, for future housewives and science? Who needs science?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland grinned, “You do. All cheerleaders need a C average to stay on the squad and you have a soft D. If you fail another test, you’re off the squad.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland noticed the look of concern on Elena’s face. Being dumped off the squad meant losing her popularity and no matter her appearance, Elena would just be another student. No special perks and having to sit at lunch with the common students and not at the table of the social elite. 

“What do you think about that?”, Mrs. Westmoreland asked as she leaned over Elena. 

“That would bite”, Elena pouted. 

Mrs. Westmoreland chimed, “Before you know it, you’d be called by your proper name.” 

Elena was short for her full name, Eleanor. She simply detested that name and felt it was, common, matronly, and frumpy.” Hearing the sound of it was like hearing nails over a chalkboard. 

“You do know I spoke with your mother last night”, Mrs. Westmoreland told the uppity student. 

Elena nodded, “Yeah I know. She was anxious about our meeting.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland sat on her desk, “She fully agreed with my opinion and recounted your behavior at home.” 

Elena nervously played with a strand of her vibrant hair, “What about my behavior at home? Like is it any of your business?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland nodded, “Your mother made it my business. Your mother works very hard holding down a full time job at the post office and a part time job on Saturday mornings at the supermarket. She barely has enough money to pay for rent and yet you never contribute at home.” 

Elena appeared uncomfortable as Mrs. Westmoreland continued, “You’re very spoiled. You demand that all your clothes come from trendy boutiques and throw temper tantrums whenever your mother brings up shopping at K mart.” 

Elena looked over to the clock on the wall as she replied, “I have a certain style. I’m not going to wear just anything. Can I go yet?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland smiled, “We have just started.” 

Elena tried to explain, “Being popular means having high standards in fashion. You understand, right?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland grumbled, “High standards. Sure, I understand. Nothing out of date or frumpy.” 

Elena nodded as Mrs. Westmoreland brought her degree in psychology into play.. 

“I know that having a certain look can have its advantages, but your behavior is simply dreadful and I’m going to give you a better look at yourself.” 

Elena nervously asked, “A better look at myself? I don’t get what you’re driving at?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland walked over to the door and as she opened it, invited Elena to follow her, “We’ll continue our conversation in Nurse Jorgens office.” 

Elena followed Mrs. Westmoreland down the hall to the nurse’s office. Mrs. Westmoreland took note of the sour expression upon Elena’s face and the way she turned her nose high in the air as she walked by some junior classmates out of her pretentious league. Elena’s head was held high and her hips swayed in a sophisticated manner as she looked down at her peers. 

Once inside the office, Mrs. Westmoreland asked Elena to take a seat and then privately spoke with Nurse Jorgens. 

“I’ll need your assistantance in a little while”, Mrs. Westmoreland told the young nurse who was likewise a thick female. 

Mrs. Westmoreland returned and sat down directly in front of Elena. “Tell me Elena, what part of your body are you the most self-conscious about?” 

Elena fidgeted in her seat, “I’m not self-conscious about anything.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland lifted her chin and grinned, “Back in my office, when I asked you if you thought your figure was flawless, you seemed uncomfortable. Why was that?” 

Elena puffed up her cheeks and a serious look captured her face, “It’s nothing, really.” 

Dr. Westmoreland pressed on, “The other girls on the squad, would you say their figures are flawless?” 

Elena thought for a brief minute, then softly replied, “Yeah, I guess. A couple of them are very skinny. Most of them are just like me.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland shook her head, “Would you say their bodies are as flawless as your own?” 

Elena tilted her head, bluntly remarking, “Carol and Debbie have perfectly lean bodies you know? Not a trace of fat.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland nodded, “I see. Is there any trace of fat on your body?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland caught the uneasy look upon Elena’s face and noticed the way she firmly planted her arms across her ample breasts. 

Elena didn’t bother to reply, but her body language spoke plenty. 

“How much do you weigh?”Mrs. Westmoreland bluntly asked. 

Elena adjusted her position on the chair, displaying her discomfort due to the line of questioning. 

“Does it really matter? Maybe I’m not a twig like Debbie, okay? But I’m slender,” Elena replied as she nervously caressed a strand of hair. 

Mrs. Westmoreland tilted her head and vibrantly smiled, “Please don’t be so vain. You’re a cheerleader, so how heavy can you possibly be?” 

Elena shifted her head, “Around 135...130...130-ish pound? Something like that.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland stood up, “Let’s get an exact number, lets hop on the scale.” 

This made Elena feel all the more uncomfortable, “Um...I haven’t been....you know? watching my diet as well as usual. I kind of cheated a little during mid terms.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland nodded, “It’s called stressed induced overeating.” 

Elena’s hand briskly wiped her thigh, “It’s common?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland explained that everyone, but mainly females, suffer from that anxiety while under pressure. Mrs. Westmoreland followed her explanation by telling Elena, “Please humor me and stand on the scale.” 

Elena reluctantly walked over to the scale as Mrs. Westmoreland put on her glasses, “I promise whatever it read, I’ll keep it between us. I also won’t ridicule you, the way you did to Amy Pozer.” 

Amy Pozer was the heavyset young lady Elena rejected in gym class. Sides were picked for softball and Elena made it known to the whole class that Amy was much too fat to be on her team. Silently Elena removed her shoes, earrings and gold necklace before descending on the scale. The needle flickered between 140 and 145 pounds, finally settling on 141-pounds. 

Mrs. Westmoreland couldn’t resist a few jabs, after all, Elena deserved them. “You’re a little heavy for being a cheerleader. I suppose they keep you on the bottom of the pyramid.” 

Elena pouted, “I thought you weren’t going to ridicule me? Like I told you, I haven’t been watching my diet as well as usual.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland glanced over Elena’s form, “I don’t think you’ve been watching your diet at all.” 

Elena rolled her eyes as she stepped off the scale, “Are we finished yet?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland firmly remarked, “Not yet young lady. I want to see what your figure looks like, so please step into the washroom and undress.” 

Elena fumed, “Why? You already know I need to lose a few pounds.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland placed her hands over her plump waist, “This is for your benefit. I need to know what makes you feel self-conscious about your body.” 

Elena defensively folded her arms over her bust, “I’m not at all self-conscious about my body.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland knew otherwise, “Then why are you behaving like you are?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland pointed to the washroom, “Remove your clothes down to your underwear this minute or I’ll see that you’re off the squad.” 

In rage Elena finally admitted, “My belly, okay! I’m self-conscious about my belly!” 

Mrs. Westmoreland took hold of Elena’s ear, “Your temper tantrums might work at home, but not here!” 

“OW!”, Elena whined. “Let go or I’ll tell my mother!” 

Mrs. Westmoreland twisted the cheerleader’s ear, “Your mother gave me permission to deal with you as I see fit. You’re a vain, spoiled, immature young lady and today I’m going to correct your ill-mannered behavior.” 

Letting go of Elena’s ear, Mrs. Westmoreland instructed her to disrobe a final time. “All I have to do is call Ms. Green and you’ll be off of the squad.” 

Elena proceeded to the washroom and disrobed. Mrs. Westmoreland took a seat and calmly waited for Elena to rejoin her in the nurse’s office. 

Elena finally returned and the smirk on Mrs. Westmoreland’s face only aided in plummeting her self-esteem. 

Mrs. Westmoreland raised an eyebrow, “A panty girdle?” 

Elena’s hand dropped over her tummy and she smiled in embarrassment. The preppy cheerleader’s figure might have still been slender, but was extremely close to being plump. Elena’s bra still provided a comfortable fit, but her belly was kept in check by underwear with extra padding. 

Elena pouted, “I have already clued you in on my weight gain due to eating under stress, so what’s the big deal?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland replied with a solid, “Hmmm. We’ll see.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland reached into a cabinet and fumbled through a pile of clothing. 

Snatching a pair of granny style panties, she tossed them to Elena, “Try these on, I think they’ll fit.” 

Elena looked over the panties; her sour expression reflected her disapproval. “You have got to be kidding me.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland sternly told Elena, “I want to see what your body looks like without the support. Move!” 

Elena did as she was told and was back in less than a minute. The granny style panties did in fact give Mrs. Westmoreland a better look at Elena’s flourishing figure. Elena’s belly wasn’t all that large, but bigger than your average pouch. Protruding outwards, Elena’s belly was round and soft with the sliver of a roll pouring over the elastic waistband. 

“You know I feel like a dork”, Elena remarked as Mrs. Westmoreland carefully inspected Elena’s figure. 

Nervously Elena rubbed her belly, “These panties are like, much different then what I usually wear. I mostly wear bikini briefs or...” 

Mrs. Westmoreland interrupted Elena, “Padded girdles.” 

Elena’s hand circled her semi plump belly, “Hey, this is the first one I ever bought.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland adjusted her glasses, “And not the last.” 

Elena let out a high pitch whine, “What is that suppose to imply?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland invited Elena to take a seat and then remarked, “We’ll discuss that in a few minutes, but first lets discuss your figure.” 

Elena took her seat, her hands still covering up her slight tummy bulge. 

Mrs. Westmoreland wasn’t very polite; “I can see why you’re so self-conscious about your body. After all, you’re kind of chunky.” 

Elena’s jaw dropped, “Chunky? Are you calling me fat?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland found some amusement in her assessment of Elena’s figure. “You have a small potbelly, your thighs are a little thick and your behind is getting wide. For a Cheerleader you’re definitely a little chunky.” 

Lifting her chin, Mrs. Westmoreland paused before adding, “But not what I would call fat, yet.” 

Elena released another high pitch whine, “You think I’m going to become heavier?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland nodded, &#8216;How much did you weigh this summer?” 

Squirming in her seat, Elena admitted that she weighed no more than 127-pounds at the most. Mrs. Westmoreland knew she was starting to break the pretentious vixen. 

“In the time span of barely over 3 months, you put on fourteen pounds.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland noticed Elena’s look of frustration as she fumbled her words, “I guess...something like that....maybe?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland confidently told Elena, “At the rate you’re piling on the weight, by this time next year you’ll be in the neighborhood of 200-pounds.” 

Elena glanced over her borderline husky thighs and whimpered, “No. Are you sure? 200-pounds?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland shook her head, “You’ll be heavier than Jenny.” 

_“I’m not going to get that fat. No way”,_ Elena reassured herself. 

Mrs. Westmoreland needed to take Elena down another notch, thus she made Elena stand up and slowly turn around. “Elena, didn’t you mention that you have high standards?” 

Elena nodded, “Ah, yeah.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland stood up and strolled over to Elena, scrutinizing her body. “Here at Adamson high school we have certain standards as well. Were you aware of that?” 

Elena shrugged her shoulders, “I suppose.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland let out a deep sigh, “You’re not exactly cheerleading material.” 

Elena looked crushed as Mrs. Westmoreland revealed, “Let’s face facts Eleanor, you’re about five pounds away from being booted off the squad already. How could you possibly represent our school with your figure flaws?” 

Elena lowered her head, “I can lose the weight.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland sat on the desk, “I’ll call Ms. Green this afternoon and tell her there’s a cheerleader opening available because you no longer meet the requirements.”

Elena knew what this meant and Mrs. Westmoreland pushed the button further, “I guess you’re outside of the popular clique. You’ll get used to it.” 

Elena tried to reason with Mrs. Westmoreland and begged not to be released from the squad. 

Mrs. Westmoreland made a deal with Elena, “If you can lose five pounds and bring up your grade point average, I’ll see you're back on the squad.” 

Elena half-smiled, thanking Mrs. Westmoreland, then surmising she could leave. 

“On the contrary Eleanor we haven’t finished yet.” 

Elena’s shoulders slump forward, “Do you have to call me that dreadful name?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland grinned, “You’ll accept it, just like you’ll accept becoming one of the students you once felt superior too.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland wandered back over to the cabinet and forged through it as she explained to Elena, “We still have work to do, but first let me find you something acceptable to wear.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland soon discovered the right garments that would help modify Elena’s behavior and clarify her new role among the student population. 

“Put these on and then I&#8216;ll send for lunch.” 

Elena’s body language revealed her distress, “Spandex? Ew!” 

Mrs. Westmoreland playfully poked Elena’s soft, protruding belly, “I think spandex better suits your chunky figure. Clothes from Old Navy or the Gap aren’t quite your style.” 

Elena whined, “Just because I put on a few pounds doesn’t mean I can’t dress nice.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland diligently explained, “You no longer have the need to put on airs. You’re no longer a cheerleader, you’re out of the popular clique, there’s no one you need to impress. You’d look out of place in trendy clothes.” 

Elena examined the blouse as Mrs. Westmoreland added, “You’ll get a better idea of what I mean after your makeover.” 

Elena squinted, “Makeover?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland urged Elena to get dressed then told her, “Your mother gave me verbal permission to change your behavior. I think a makeover is in order to help express your new identity.”


----------



## Observer (Nov 23, 2006)

Mrs. Westmoreland sensed she was rattling Elena’s chains. Knowing that Elena turned to food while under distress, she used that knowledge as leverage. 

“Hurry up Eleanor and get dressed so we can eat lunch.” Elena raised her eyebrows and sighed as she put on the dowdy looking garments. The short sleeved, pull over blouse was pink in color and with sparkling glitter had the picture of a smiling clown’s face. 

The dark blue spandex slacks exaggerated the roundness and size of her tummy and didn’t exactly flatter her behind or thighs either. The tight fabric pressed over her butt cheeks, causing a distortion in the width of her behind and amplified the thickness of her thighs. 

Mrs. Westmoreland escorted Elena to the mirror, “What do you think?” 

Elena puffed up her cheeks then responded with a sigh, “I look like a dork.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland rubbed her chin, “Something still isn’t right?” 

She gently took Elena’s gorgeous brown hair and raised it upwards, commenting on her facial features. “You really are very pretty Eleanor, you know that? I can see how your face has filled out since the beginning of the school year.” 

Elena calmly listened as Mrs. Westmoreland dropped a bomb, “You’re starting to develop a double chin and I can get a good idea by the shape of your face how the fatty deposits will eventually alter your facial appearance.” 

This was getting on Elena’s nerves, “Stop it, okay. Can we have lunch?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland let loose Elena’s hair. “I think we’ll start your makeover first, then we’ll have lunch.” 

Elena folded he arms over her breasts and whined, “But you said we could have lunch after I got dressed.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland grinned, “I’ll get you something to nibble for the time being, okay?” 

Elena acknowledged Mrs. Westmoreland with a smile. A few minutes later Elena was nourishing on some chocolate pudding while Mrs. Westmoreland confided with Nurse Jorgens. 

“Have Eleanor remove her jewelry and wash the cosmetics off her face. I’ll be back in a few minutes, and then we can render her hairstyle to something less extravagant.” 

Sylvia Jorgens RN looked over to Elena devouring the pudding. Snickering she turned her attention back to Mrs. Westmoreland, “Just last week she asked me about recommending something to control her appetite. Elena doesn’t seem too concerned about her appetite now.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland concurred, “Losing her place in the popular crowd will cause her to substantially overeat. Her appetite will increase as her will to diet decreases. If she asks for more pudding, give it to her.” 

Sylvia then inquired about Elena’s new hairstyle, “What did you have in mind?” 

Mrs. Westmoreland knew exactly what Elena needed. “I want something for her that will accent the shape of her face. Since she has put on weight, her face has become a little rounder and I want to take advantage of her fuller cheeks and that tiny double chin of hers.” 

Sylvia nodded, “I see, you would like Elena’s face to appear chubbier.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland grinned, “Exactly. By the way, start calling her by her given name. This will help in modifying her behavior since Eleanor hasn’t the same piazza as Elena.” 

Sylvia agreed, “Eleanor is a rather plain name.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland walked towards the door, “Once our work is through, she’ll look much more like Eleanor, less like Elena.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland left the nurse’s office to check on her mail and then phoned Elena’s mother to bring her up to speed on her daughter’s development. 

Sylvia strolled over to her charge, “Almost finished with the pudding?” 

Elena smiled, “Yeah, but I’m still hungry.” 

Sylvia smiled, “We’ll see about getting you lunch after your makeover. But it so happens I do have some more here. So, eat up and then be a nice young lady and join me in the washroom so we can wash your face and remove your makeup.” 

Elena’s face only had a modest helping of cosmetics, but in her new identity makeup would only be used for special occasions. Elena complied after eating her second helping of pudding and once her face was washed, Sylvia invited her to place her earrings, gold chain and bracelet in a small paper bag. Elena needed to know why she needed to remove her jewelry and Sylvia explained, “Really Eleanor, do your fashion accessories match your attire? I think not.” 

Elena complained as she took off her jewelry, “Stop calling me Eleanor. I prefer Elena. Elena has style, Eleanor sounds so...so...ug...frumpy.” 

Sylvia looked deep into her file cabinet and pulled out a file. Handing it over to Elena, Sylvia requested she read the person’s name on the file. 

Elena balked, "Yeah, I know. My actual name is Eleanor, but I’m so used to being called by my nickname.” 

Sylvia lifted her chin, “Get used to being called Eleanor.” 

A short time later Mrs. Westmoreland returned and Elena was given a new hairstyle. Elena protested throughout the haircut and wouldn’t sit still until Mrs. Westmoreland lectured her about behaving like a nice young lady. 

Elena whined, something that was starting to become a habit, “When are we going to have lunch? I’m hungry.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland instructed Sylvia to stop by the cafeteria and to retrieve a nourishing lunch to her office for Eleanor where they could continue their conversation. Mrs. Westmoreland encouraged Elena to take a look at herself in the mirror. 

Elena slowly walked to the washroom where she checked out her new hairstyle. Cut extremely short and parted on the side, Elena resembled the kind of girl who frequented cheap beauty saloons. Nowhere even near her shoulders, her hair just laid on her head, devoid of any kind of style. Elena’s fingers examined her cheek as she noticed how the haircut drew attention to her fuller face and tiny double chin. Her cheeks appeared a tad swollen and that layer of fat under her chin was all the more noticeable. 

Mrs. Westmoreland approached her and wrapped her arm around her shoulder, “Let’s return to my office. You can have lunch and we’ll finish our conversation there.” 

Elena’s hand brushed along her protruding belly, “I look so different.” 

“You’ll get used to your appearance before you know it”, Mrs. Westmoreland remarked. “To be completely honest, you needn’t be so high maintenance anyway. You’re still cute, just more down to earth.” 

Walking back to Mrs. Westmoreland’s office, Elena was caught off guard by the reactions of the various students that were in the hall. Up until this day, guys would check her out, now they barely noticed her. Girls would stop her for small talk and gossip, now they walked by her without even an acknowledgement. Elena did over hear someone ask, who was that new girl and the reply by another student, “Beats me? She kind of resembles a nerdy version of Elena Preston.” 

Lunch for Elena consisted of a double cheese burger, large order of fries, potato chips, piece of apple pie and a can of cola. Mrs. Westmoreland watched as Elena devoured her food. She knew Elena’s eating habits would surely expand her figure, not cut it by five pounds.

“What do you think of Debbie Webster and Carol Manners?”, Mrs. Westmoreland asked as Elena gobbled up a handful of fries.” 

Elena shrugged her shoulders and slugged down the cola, a steady stream of the soft drink running down her chin. 

“I know exactly how you feel about them”, Mrs. Westmoreland informed Elena. “You’re jealous of them, envious of their bodies. They’re so trim and lean. They’re able to wear cute outfits and shop at fancy boutiques, while you wear the K-mart specials.” 

Elena slumped in her chair, “I guess. But at home I have plenty of nice things to wear.” 

“Not anymore Eleanor. I advised your mother to do a little shopping after getting rid of your trendy wardrobe.” 

Elena continued to eat as Mrs. Westmoreland told her, “Expect to find spandex slacks and sweat pants when you arrive home. Lot’s of T-shirts and dresses from second hand stores. You’re not the fashion princess anymore.” 

Standing with her hand on her hips, Mrs. Westmoreland glanced over at Elena who was just about finishing her meal of nearly 1400 calories. 

“I’m going to make sure you excel in home economics and get you a job in the school’s cafeteria. Someday you’ll be quite the housewife, Eleanor.” 

Elena tugged on the waistband of her slacks, looking downward at her soft, plump belly. She realized he futility of her position &#8211; despite just having a big meal all she wanted was to eat yet more.

“I want you to relax Eleanor. If you’re under stress, give into your hunger. Be honest with me Eleanor, dieting has always been a chore. If you weren’t pressured into looking a certain way, if you could be fat and popular you would give into your appetite.” 

Elena slowly nodded, “Dieting has always been a little difficult for me. There are many foods I enjoy, but can’t have because...“ 

Elena stopped and bit her lip, pausing before she admitted, “If I&#8216;m not careful with my appetite, I easily pack on the pounds. That’s why I gained 14-pounds in such a short span of time.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland leaned over Elena. “Eleanor, Eleanor, don’t you understand you’ve been fighting against nature? That’s why you put on the air of superiority. You were pretending you were someone you’re not.” 

Elena tilted her head and listened closely to Mrs. Westmoreland. “You’re not Elena the popular cheerleader any longer. Actually you never were &#8211; it was only a facade. You’re Eleanor, a common student with good grades who needs to support her working mom by helping around the house. You no longer need to diet. You’ve been starving your body all these years.” 

Eleanor closed her eyes. 

“This session is over. Take the rest of today off. Tomorrow I want to see you prepared for class.” 

Eleanor limped towards the door, not knowing what to expect as she left the office. While walking across the school courtyard, Amy Poser spotted Eleanor and giggled. Eleanor wasn’t sure how to respond and continued home. 

The weeks turned into months and Eleanor slowly accepted her new identity. Eleanor mutually broke off ties with the popular clique. She felt uncomfortable around them and they were rude to her. And she ate. Of the popular girls, Carol Manners stayed Eleanor’s friend the longest. However, they rarely socialized together outside of school. 

The popular guys and many of the other male students simply ignored her or treated her like a buddy. Eleanor began to associate with the same students she once felt superior too. The heavy chicks, science geeks, metal heads and band members. Jenny and her friends slowly accepted the increasingly pudgy Eleanor as one of their own, while Amy and her friends bullied and teased her. 

Eleanor’s excelled in home economics and her grades in science improved as well. Eleanor worked hard in the school cafeteria and helped her mother around the house. Eleanor rarely wore cosmetics or jewelry and never let her hair grow longer than shoulder length. Her wardrobe was simple and plain. Spandex and sweats, T- shirts and matronly looking sundresses. 

Over time Eleanor’s appetite expanded and so did her figure. Working in the high school cafeteria aided in the increase of her girth, because employees were allowed to take all the leftover’s home. 

By November Eleanor was 168-pounds, at the end of January she reached 184-pounds. In March Eleanor enjoyed her first date in months. Actually it was being treated to a milkshake by a guy she had a crush on that she helped tutor in basic writing skills. 

Nothing more came of the relationship and at the end of March Eleanor weight soared to 205-pounds. It was towards the end of the school year in late May when Mrs. Westmoreland happen upon Eleanor in the cafeteria bussing tables. Eleanor’s cute face was by now completely circler in shape with swollen cheeks and plump double chin. Eleanor’s butterball figure was nearly 220-pounds and at only five foot five inches tall, was quite large. 

Dressed in a white blouse, black spandex slacks with apron tightly tied around her expansive waist, Eleanor looked the well-fed domestic girl. Her upper arms were big and flabby and her large breasts sagged on top of her enormous belly. 

Her thick waist supported an ample set of rolls and her spacious hips were thunderously wide. Eleanor’s rear end was huge and bounced over her husky thighs that rubbed together as she moved. Eleanor was in the middle of her duties, cleaning tables when Mrs. Westmoreland approached her. “I just want to congratulate you on the sweets you made for the prom committee. They were outstanding, especially the apple pies.” 

Eleanor blushed a bright shade of red and lowered her head, “Thank you. It was my pleasure.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland smiled as she remarked, “I never thought I’d say this, but you’re my best student.” 

Eleanor scratched her big belly, “Your class was by far my favorite. I really like to bake. Matter of fact, I’ve been asked to return and work in the kitchen next year.” 

Mrs. Westmoreland marveled at Eleanor’s employment opportunity, “You’ll work here full time? In the kitchen?” 

Eleanor nodded, “Yeah. It’ll be fantastic. I feel right at home here.” 

“Then I’ll be seeing more of you?”, Mrs. Westmoreland asked.

Eleanor giggled, “I think so.” 

The next year Eleanor returned to work full time in the cafeteria and she was correct, Mrs. Westmoreland did see more of her. Eleanor was now 250-pounds!


----------



## Matt L. (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you Observer for posting my story. I really appreciate it. Matt L.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 21, 2011)

A reformatted old classic from a master of the cheerleader genre.


----------



## Raider X (Aug 15, 2011)

Great story, Matt. Thanks, man!


----------

